# 2012 Tour de Big Bear



## bspecmr2 (May 14, 2012)

I searched all over and to my surprise couldn't find any thread mentioning this ride.

Tour de Big Bear

I am still trying to find someone to ride this with. I'm considering the 50 mile route as I do not feel fit enough to go for the longer versions. At this elevation I may even have a hard time with the 50.

I couldn't find any Strava segments that fit the current offerings on routes for this year's tour.

Is anyone going? Do you have any input from previous years?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

bspecmr2 said:


> I searched all over and to my surprise couldn't find any thread mentioning this ride.
> 
> Tour de Big Bear
> 
> ...


There was a thread a couple of months back. Not sure where exactly. 

Anyways, I did the Ride Around the Bear century ride in June and it was GREAT! Just hope the temp. doesn't rise too much. The temp. back in early June was perfect. Have fun.


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

This sounds like fun. I'm currently just starting back riding (since march) and have gotten up to 70 miles per ride. However, at that altitude I'm not sure I could do the 50 since my legs aren't hill trained yet. My goal is to do the Tour de Tuscon in Nov so this may be a good starting point.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Doing the 70. Pretty flat except for the climb up to Onyx Summit. I've never done it from the Big Bear side, but I have done it coming from the South. It's not bad, just long.


----------



## bspecmr2 (May 14, 2012)

Due to work I was not able to do this. Maybe next year. Mando54, how was the 70 mile route?


----------



## bergie647 (Aug 7, 2012)

*2012 TOUR de BIG BEAR*

This was an awesome ride. I found riding at elevation to be quite a challenge.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

The ride was good. The first 50 miles had very little climbing and nothing that was large enough or steep enough for the elevation to affect. The last climb up to Onyx Summit is tough, but because it is long, not because it is steep. The weather was perfect and the roads in good shape, minus a few spots, but that happens everywhere. I think the best thing you can do is take Friday off and get up the mountain sooner to allow your body to accimate to the elevation. By Saturday morning, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Dec 11, 2009)

I did this ride as well. The full Century (they call it "The Climb"). It was a lot of fun, the climb back up 38 to Onyx from the Jenks Lake stop was definitely a chore, especially coming in at around the 55 to 60 mile mark.

A really well organized and supported ride. Definitely will do again.

BTW, This is a timed event ("for your own personal training"). Yeah right, this is quickly interpreted by the hot shots as Race. 

My none hot shot time was 6:32:06. 

To reiterate though, well organized, supported and really fun. I will be back.


----------



## AustinK (Aug 10, 2012)

I did the 70 mile course. 

I got up there friday night and didn't really find the elevation to be a problem. I took a spin frieday night to just see where the village was and it felt like i was short of breath. But come saturday it did not feel any different than riding at sea level. 

Great ride and I met so many cool riders out there. 

The most memorable moment is when i saw some guy just slowly tip over. I stopped and went to see if he was ok to find that his rear derailed had basically exploded off of his frame. It looked like the hangar broke off.


----------

